# Recommended Aquarium Stores in/around Oakville?



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi all! I'm new to Ontario (moved over from AB), so I have no idea where all the good stores are at! I did manage to go check out the Big Al's in Oakville, since it's quite close to my apartment (by my Alberta standards, that is), but other than that, I have no clue. 

So I was wondering if you could help me out here? Any good shops for plants, fancy goldfish, freshwater oddballs or discus? I do have access to a car, but since it will not be me driving, I'd like to keep all fish trips to within 30 mins or so of Oakville. 

Thank you in advance for any tips!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Take a browse through this forum: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=60

Should give you an idea as to what is available and what people think of them.


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you, I guess I didn't see that sub-forum! I'll start reading!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the area. I live in Burlington, and the stores I frequent are of course Big Als both in Oakville, Mississauga, and Hamilton. Also there is a great LFS in Mississauga next door to BA's in the Chinese Plaza called Dragon Aquarium.

I spend a lot of time there and know the owners well, and buy ALL of my plants from them. They have the best quality and prices anywhere in Miss in my view. I have never had a plant from them die on me, which I cannot say about BA's.

Also in Mississauga Square One is PJ's at the bottom level of Walmart store, take the ramp down and its right at the door. Brent on this forum works there and is a great source of info for anything you are looking for/want to get in. Prices are good too and plants are very reasonably priced and good selection. Better than BA's.

Hope this helps.

Anytime you need something, drop me a pm and IF I am going over to any of these I can grab what you need and drop it off to you.


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you! I used to work in a PJ's beck in Edmonton, I will have to go check it out if they have good people working there! And a few others while I am. Does Dragon Aquarium carry show (or close) quality fancy goldfish? 

I do not need anything specific yet (I still need to get my aquarium and stand set up in the apartment, check for leaks, all that fun stuff), but thank you for the offer. It's very nice of you!


----------

